# مساعدة من الاخوان اهل الخبرة في الحساسات،،، الله يجزيكم الخير



## Pasidon (19 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني الكرام 
انا تخصصي علم حاسوب و لكن في مشروع التخرج بتدخل معي بعض الامور اللي احتاج مساعدتكم فيها!!!!​ 



الفكرة ملخصها بوجود حساس في شارع معين و يقوم الحساس الموصول بجهاز الحاسوب بعد السيارات التي تعبر الشارع كل دقيقة مثلا و ارسال العدد الى الحاسوب او ارسال اشارة الى الحاسوب في كل مرة تعبر الشارع سيارة و العداد يمكن عملة على الحاسوب....
ما هو الحساس الذي يمكنني استخدامه؟​
و كيف يمكن ربطه بجهاز الحاسوب حتى احصل على البيانات (القراءات ) من الحساس؟​
أرجو من اهل الخبرة مساعدتي و الشكر موصول للجميع​


----------



## mohammed raafat (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخى العزيز اولا: كم سياره يمكنها ان تقف بجانب الاخرى فى الشارع _بناء على هذا يمكنك تحديد الحساس المناسب حتى تتفادى سوء الاختيار او التكلفه الباهظة هذا امر سهل جدا لا تقلق منه
ثانيا بالنسبة لطريقة التوصيل بالحاسب انصحك بالتوصيل عن طريق كابل الparrallel port لانه سوف يعطيك عدد كبير من المداخل والمخارج وهذا عن طريق عمل دائره انترفيس صغيره لتكون الرابط بين الحساسات والحاسوب
اخى العزيز هذا شرح سطحى اذا اردت التوضيح اكثر لا تتاخر فى الطلب ارجوا ان اكون ساعدتك


----------



## Pasidon (20 أكتوبر 2011)

mohammed raafat قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخى العزيز اولا: كم سياره يمكنها ان تقف بجانب الاخرى فى الشارع _بناء على هذا يمكنك تحديد الحساس المناسب حتى تتفادى سوء الاختيار او التكلفه الباهظة هذا امر سهل جدا لا تقلق منه
> ثانيا بالنسبة لطريقة التوصيل بالحاسب انصحك بالتوصيل عن طريق كابل الparrallel port لانه سوف يعطيك عدد كبير من المداخل والمخارج وهذا عن طريق عمل دائره انترفيس صغيره لتكون الرابط بين الحساسات والحاسوب
> اخى العزيز هذا شرح سطحى اذا اردت التوضيح اكثر لا تتاخر فى الطلب ارجوا ان اكون ساعدتك


 

أخي محمد اشكرك على تواصلك و ردك السريع.....
الحد الاقصى لعدد السيارات التي تعبر الشارع (عدد المسارب 3) هو ثلاث سيارات في الوقت نفسه....
و كيف يمكن عمل دائرة الانترفيس؟

شكرا لك معلش تحمل جهلى بالالكترونيات!!!!!:4:


----------



## zamalkawi (20 أكتوبر 2011)

في الواقع يا أخي لا أعرف ما هو الحساس الذي يمكن استعماله لعد السيارات في الشارع، ربما هناك عداد جاهز يحل هذه المشكلة
ولكن دعني أفكر معك بصوت عالي...
هل فكرت في استعمال كاميرا مراقبة، ويتم تحليل البيانات عن طريق معالجة الصور مثلا؟ هذا الحل رخيص جدا، حيث لا تحتاج إلا إلى كاميرا وب (webcam) بسيطة ورخيصة، ولكن المشكلة هي السوفتوير الذي سيحلل الصور

حاولت أن أفكر في حلول أخرى مثل حساس ضوئي يصدر إشارة كلما انقطع شعاع الضوء، ولكن أظن أن هناك احتمال خطأ كبير، حيث سيقوم الحساس بالعد عند أي قطع للإشارة، وكذلك لن يعد بدقة عندما تعبر سيارتان متجاورتان في نفس الوقت، حيث سيعدهما على أنهما سيارة واحدة


----------



## Pasidon (20 أكتوبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> في الواقع يا أخي لا أعرف ما هو الحساس الذي يمكن استعماله لعد السيارات في الشارع، ربما هناك عداد جاهز يحل هذه المشكلة
> ولكن دعني أفكر معك بصوت عالي...
> هل فكرت في استعمال كاميرا مراقبة، ويتم تحليل البيانات عن طريق معالجة الصور مثلا؟ هذا الحل رخيص جدا، حيث لا تحتاج إلا إلى كاميرا وب (webcam) بسيطة ورخيصة، ولكن المشكلة هي السوفتوير الذي سيحلل الصور
> 
> حاولت أن أفكر في حلول أخرى مثل حساس ضوئي يصدر إشارة كلما انقطع شعاع الضوء، ولكن أظن أن هناك احتمال خطأ كبير، حيث سيقوم الحساس بالعد عند أي قطع للإشارة، وكذلك لن يعد بدقة عندما تعبر سيارتان متجاورتان في نفس الوقت، حيث سيعدهما على أنهما سيارة واحدة


 
شكرا اخي على ردك و تواصلك ... و في البداية كانت الفكرة مبنية على اساس الكاميرا و لكن المشكة في عملية ال Image processing فهي بحاجة الى خورزمية معقدة و خصوصا اذا اخذنا بعين الاعتبار الانارة المتقلبة (اليل و النهار و الفصول الاربعة). لذلك لجأت الى فكرة الحساس. و اثناء بحثي وجدت ما يسمى بال Optical sensors (Diffuse).
ولكن للاسف معلوماتي الالكترونية محدودة جدا..........
و احتاج الى مساعدة الخبراء امثالكم.......
شكرا


----------



## محمد حسيين (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم : يمكنك استخدام مرحل الحقل المغناطيسي عدد ثلاثة مرحلات ويتم توصيلها في عداد (plc) ويتم ذلك بحفر الأرض بعمق 1 سم تقريبا أو أكثر حسب سماكة كيبل الحقل ويتم الحفر على شكل مربع مناسب لمرور السيارات ويوصل الكيبل لكل مسار بالمرحل الخاص به ويتم توصيلها بعداد التحكم في الـ (plc) وعند مرور كل مركبة من فوق المربع يقطع حديد السيارة المجال المغناطيسي فيقوم المرحل بإعطاء إشارة (نبضة) للعداد وكذالك البقية 
,,,, بالتوفيق


----------



## zamalkawi (24 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد حسيين قال:


> السلام عليكم : يمكنك استخدام مرحل الحقل المغناطيسي عدد ثلاثة مرحلات ويتم توصيلها في عداد (plc) ويتم ذلك بحفر الأرض بعمق 1 سم تقريبا أو أكثر حسب سماكة كيبل الحقل ويتم الحفر على شكل مربع مناسب لمرور السيارات ويوصل الكيبل لكل مسار بالمرحل الخاص به ويتم توصيلها بعداد التحكم في الـ (plc) وعند مرور كل مركبة من فوق المربع يقطع حديد السيارة المجال المغناطيسي فيقوم المرحل بإعطاء إشارة (نبضة) للعداد وكذالك البقية
> ,,,, بالتوفيق



السلام عليكم
أرى هذا الحل جيد جدا، خصوصا لو ركبت الحساسات على مسافات متقاربة نسبيا (مثلا 1 متر، فيكون العدد الكلي حوالي 18) وعن طريق سوفتوير بسيط يمكنك تحديد بدقة إن مرت سيارة أم لا

الشكلة الوحيدة التي أراها هنا هي صعوبة تحديد مرور موتوسيكل


----------



## lastday (25 أكتوبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> في الواقع يا أخي لا أعرف ما هو الحساس الذي يمكن استعماله لعد السيارات في الشارع، ربما هناك عداد جاهز يحل هذه المشكلة
> ولكن دعني أفكر معك بصوت عالي...
> هل فكرت في استعمال كاميرا مراقبة، ويتم تحليل البيانات عن طريق معالجة الصور مثلا؟ هذا الحل رخيص جدا، حيث لا تحتاج إلا إلى كاميرا وب (webcam) بسيطة ورخيصة، ولكن المشكلة هي السوفتوير الذي سيحلل الصور
> 
> حاولت أن أفكر في حلول أخرى مثل حساس ضوئي يصدر إشارة كلما انقطع شعاع الضوء، ولكن أظن أن هناك احتمال خطأ كبير، حيث سيقوم الحساس بالعد عند أي قطع للإشارة، وكذلك لن يعد بدقة عندما تعبر سيارتان متجاورتان في نفس الوقت، حيث سيعدهما على أنهما سيارة واحدة


 

فكره رائعه جدا وهي فعلا رخيصه وحسب معرفتي بانظمة المراقبه (الكاميرات ) يباع سوفتوير مع الكاميره وهو رخيص ايضا من الشركه الصانعه ....
واي سوفتير للكاميرات يحتوي خاصية التتبع الحركي (motion ) وفي نفس الوقت يقوم باعطاء اشاره عند وجود حركه....
هذي فكره اوليه ......


----------

